

Product Idea: Smart and Beautiful Spaced Repetition - dennybritz
http://blog.dennybritz.com/2015/08/02/product-idea-smart-beautiful-spaced-repetition/

======
nfrly
it's not a bad time to get into this space.there aren't hundreds. I'd say the
two biggest are fairly googleable. the platform idea won't work because
schools don't have the capital and already have the functionality due to (Anki
being open source as you mention,) there's money in the banana stand but it's
a tough nut to crack.

------
paulhauggis
There are hundreds of apps based on spaced repetition. How will you be any
different?

~~~
zimpenfish
"Here are some simple examples of how one could make use of collective data."

Sounds like they're going to be a Big Data Aggregator. I look forward to the
privacy and security issues.

